# Imprimante, Utilitaire Mac introuvable



## guf (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché dans le forum, je n'ai trouvé personne qui a le même bug que moi.

J'ai acheté il y a peu de temps une imprimante, après avoir fait sans pendant 2 ans, j'installe l'utilitaire, j'imprime, aucun problème, je l'ai depuis 4 mois, et vraiment ça marche impec' sauf que...

Un jour j'ai eu un document qui n'a pas pu s'imprimer, pour la simple raison que l'imprimante était éteinte. J'ai voulu aller le supprimer, et là j'ai découvert que dans "Préférences Système", "Imprimantes et fax", rien ne répond. J'ai bien l'imprimante qui s'affiche mais où que je clique, ça ne répond pas. Pas de message rien, comme si je ne faisais rien. Mon imprimante n'a pas d'utilitaire pour aller voir ce qui est en cours d'impression, donc je ne peux pas annuler une impression, reprendre une impression en pause, je ne peux rien faire. Je ne peux pas regarder la liste d'impression en cours, la configuration imprimante, je ne peux pas appuyer sur le bouton +, et je ne peux pas supprimer d'imprimante. Du coup, si un document s'est mis en pause, il faut que je réinstalle l'imprimante pour le supprimer et relancer, ce qui n'est pas pratique.

Sur le site apple, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait également gérer l'imprimante avec un utilitaire, dans le dossier "utilitaires". J'ai regardé sur d'autres macs, ils ont tous cet utilitaire... mais pas le mien :-/ J'ai cherché partout sur l'ordinateur je n'ai rien. Chose saugrenue, j'ai par contre dans un dossier "utilities" un logiciel nommé "Printer Setup Utilities", ça m'a l'air d'être le même en anglais, sauf que... il ne démarre pas. Il ne dit rien, il n'a même pas d'icone.

J'ai du faire une bêtise à un moment ou à un autre sur mon ordi avant d'avoir l'imprimante, mais je ne sais pas comment la réparer.

Ma config : L'imprimante : Lexmark X4850 (avec les pilotes fournis par lexmark, ça marche parfaitement) configurée en Wifi. (Le Wifi marche impec aussi, je l'ai testé sur d'autres ordis).
L'ordi : iBook G4 avec MacOS X.4.11.

Voilà si qqun a une idée, je suis preneur 

Guf'


----------



## boddy (27 Février 2008)

Parfois, tous les drivers ne sont pas sur le DVD d'installation de l'imprimante. C'est peut-être le cas pour la tienne. Tu trouveras ici les drivers proposés par Lexmark.


----------



## guf (27 Février 2008)

Oui oui, je sais où sont les pilotes de Lexmark  Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un problème d'imprimante, tous les utilitaires fournis par Lexmark marchent parfaitement, et je le répète, l'imprimante marche parfaitement, donc pas besoin de réinstaller des pilotes ou quoi que ce soit. C'est l'utilitaire de MacOs qui ne marche pas, ou plutot qui n'existe pas (ou que je ne trouve pas). 

Lexmark ne fournit pas de logiciel pour voir les impressions en cours, ni de logiciel pour installer une autre imprimante qu'une Lexmark, normalement MacOs le permet, enfin j'espère qu'il permet d'installer des imprimantes, mais moi je ne peux pas. La partie "Imprimante et Fax" de MacOs ne marche pas sur mon mac. C'est tout, c'est totalement indépendant de l'imprimante. Si j'installe une imprimante bidon, ça ne marchera pas plus. Quand je clique sur les boutons de l'interface "Imprimante et Fax" il ne se passe rien du tout... D'ailleurs même la partie Fax ne marche pas, si je veux configurer un fax modem, le bouton ne répond pas, rien ne répond. Toute l'interface  "Imprimante et Fax" est buggée. 

Je pense qu'en la réinstallant ça devrait résoudre le problème, mais est-ce possible de réinstaller le gestionnaire d'imprimante et fax ? Je ne sais pas du tout comment on peut faire cela.


----------



## CHAUCRIN (27 Février 2008)

Rechercher dans " Spotlight" " configuration  d'imprimante"


----------



## guf (27 Février 2008)

Pour le spotlight, c'est la première chose que j'ai faite ;-)

Un pote m'a envoyé l'utilitaire qu'il avait sur son disque, je l'ai juste collé dans "utilitaire" et tout marche.

Donc problème réglé :-/


----------



## papidoulyon (15 Mai 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème que GUF. L'utilitaire configuration d'imprimante est introuvable. Je ne peux pas accéder à la gestion des files d'attente des documents à imprimer. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'envoyer l'utilitaire, où me dire où je peux le trouver dans le disque d'installation de l'OS. Je travaille avec Tiger. Mon imprimante est une HP deskjet 460.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## vankemenade (9 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi, j'ai exactement le même problème. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait uploader le fichier configuration d'imprimante pour mac 10.4, s'il vous plait ?


----------



## mrnutz (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je vois que pas mal de monde a ce problème donc je vous fait part de ma solution même si le dernier message date un peu :
vous allez dans votre dossier de compte (julien pour moi) -> bibliothèque -> printers et vous devez trouver une application au nom de votre imprimante qui vous affiche la file d'attente.
En espérant que ça aide.
Ciao


----------



## zemortal (30 Octobre 2010)

pour ma part, j'ai eu un problème similaire...
l'utilitaire Imprimante et fax ne fonctionnait meme plus...j'arrivais meme plus a l'ouvrir sur
préférences système!
j'ai pas cherché a comprendre...ayant trop bidouillé mon mac!
donc j'ai fais une sauvergarde des mes fichiers et dossiers perso et j'ai réinitialisé avec mon cd
de léopard fourni...
et le problème est parti...


----------

